# Same pic 2 dif sellers



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

Same photo but 2 different sellers in 2 different states. Should I be worried about my bid? No way to tell who's is legit. I'm the high bidder on the one.

PPI P900 5 5 Channel Amp Mint Condition | eBay

PPI P900 5 5 Channel Amplifier 900W | eBay


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

ye s


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

fortunately I haven't met the reserve.
Is there a way to report to eBay or to find out for sure?


----------



## maggie-g (Aug 20, 2014)

report for what? ask the sellers if the photo is of the actual product. IVe done that before and the seller has admitted it wasnt their photo. You can always request additional pictures.


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

They just updated the photos of the actual amp. Looks like they borrowed the photo. IMO that's just lazy or trying to misrepresent a product.


----------



## sodbuster (Jan 28, 2015)

If they're stealing someone's pics,what are the chances they're honestly representing their goods?
'Fit were me,I'd stay away myself..


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

People need to calm down a little here. Both have 100% feedbacks, one is at 495. I don't think that today he's retiring to Mexico with the sale of this amp.

People on Ebay use duplicate pics ALL THE TIME. Unless they state that its an actual picture of the item, you have to assume its generic. A lot of sellers ( that aren't businesses ) have stuff in storage, stuff installed, or have a whim to sell it and as this guy did, update the pictures later.

There is no rule that sellers have to use their own photos, and while it is obvious it may hurt their sales or exposure to buyers, that's up to them to choose to do it.

Now if we were dealing with a new seller or one who changed his Ebay ID a month ago it would be a different story.


----------



## Soundaddict (Feb 20, 2014)

^ true true true
Feedback is what you base your "trust" in a seller on ebay. Its what makes ebay, ebay.


----------



## sodbuster (Jan 28, 2015)

ryankenn said:


> People need to calm down a little here. Both have 100% feedbacks, one is at 495. I don't think that today he's retiring to Mexico with the sale of this amp.
> 
> People on Ebay use duplicate pics ALL THE TIME. Unless they state that its an actual picture of the item, you have to assume its generic. A lot of sellers ( that aren't businesses ) have stuff in storage, stuff installed, or have a whim to sell it and as this guy did, update the pictures later.
> 
> ...


A feedback of 495 means absolutely nothing on Ebay these days.
Ebay does absolutely nothing to protect buyers AT ALL anymore.

I can point you to an Ebay seller of amps that has thousands of successful transactions.
Yet is an absolutely unscrupulous person under his OTHER Ebay ID with which he does his buying and screws over every single person he buys his amps from.Yet Ebay though completely aware of his scamming ways does nothing about it
OR I could point you to his partner half way across the country who does the same thing and they work hand in hand together...


----------



## Soundaddict (Feb 20, 2014)

Could you refresh our memory of this guy. I remember reading that thread. I was actually going to try to find it because I am about to list some stuff for sale and want to be able to cancel that guys bid if he tries to buy it. Would appreciate the help.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Soundaddict said:


> ^ true true true
> Feedback is what you base your "trust" in a seller on ebay. Its what makes ebay, ebay.


untrue, buyer protection system that what we put our trust in ebay transactions, not feedback. don't believe me? search for andy???? thread. he has perfect feedback yet scamming people professionally.


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

Yeah that response is basically pointless unless I can see what he's doing. I have pretty high doubts that a guy doing this doesn't have a slew of negative feedback. 

495 with zero negatives from a person, not a business, tells you exactly what you want to know. Look through their selling history, and if its just a mix of **** you know its just a guy selling stuff.


----------



## sodbuster (Jan 28, 2015)

Always google a sellers ID, and if you can get contact info or a name of the seller investigate that as well

Most especially if you see a seller has an item he specializes in.
For example: Used amps

I very recently was seriously considering purchasing some very expensive,VERY high end amps from one such seller and if not for someone pointing me to the above research he had conducted in less than 2 minutes would have gotten sucked in. My first reaction was same as you guys.

"Yeahhh, but he has thousands of positive feedback..."


----------



## sodbuster (Jan 28, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> untrue, buyer protection system that what we put our trust in ebay transactions, not feedback. don't believe me? search for andy???? thread. he has perfect feedback yet scamming people professionally.


EXXXAAAACCCTLYYYYY!!!!!!!


----------



## Soundaddict (Feb 20, 2014)

Just commented on that. Youre right!! problem is ebay as i have read wont do anything about it. But generally speaking... Feedback is a good tool. You have to dig a bit. Look at sales and purchases. Easy to buy 500 cheap items and get a great feedback... But one can feel a bit more confident if a person has good feedback on sales and purchases. Ultimately, if you buy on ebay youre doing it to save money or time or get something you cant get at a brick and mortar. Its a calculated risk.


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

I found that thread, but we are talking one guy here, who is known. And the scam is him as a buyer. The OP of this thread is worried about these auctions when HE is the buyer.

On Ebay being in the buying position is easy, and even this Andy's selling account is fine. While he's a scumbag people get the product he is selling, even if it isn't his. I'm not saying this is right, but this thread is about duplicate pictures of sellers, which is easily routed out looking through Feedback and ID changes.


----------



## Soundaddict (Feb 20, 2014)

Let me share one quick nightmare paypal story... Confirming sellers are not protected either. We sell a handbag on ebay. Totally legit louis vuitton. Pic of receipt in ebay ad. Totally verifiable with a phone call. Buyer recieves bag... Few weeks later, files PP claim, says bag is fake. No phone call to me , no investigation, no contact from buyer to me... PP simple deducted the purchase amount from my acct , contingent the biatch sent the bag back. Yes the ad stated no returns...


----------



## sodbuster (Jan 28, 2015)

ryankenn said:


> Yeah that response is basically pointless unless I can see what he's doing. I have pretty high doubts that a guy doing this doesn't have a slew of negative feedback.
> 
> 495 with zero negatives from a person, not a business, tells you exactly what you want to know. Look through their selling history, and if its just a mix of **** you know its just a guy selling stuff.


Yup because YOU'RE obviously smarter than him.
Since YOU can't figure out his scam, it O B V I O U S L Y can't be done.

Here ya go.

Not 495, not 1095, not 2095 over 3095 100%

Go buy it.

New Factory SEALED Brax X2000 2 Sound Quality Amp Made in Germany T Shirt Crate | eBay

But ya might want to go learn something about him or how he came by it, so humor somewhat not as smart as you.
Google his ID


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

ryankenn said:


> I found that thread, but we are talking one guy here, who is known. And the scam is him as a buyer. The OP of this thread is worried about these auctions when HE is the buyer.
> 
> On Ebay being in the buying position is easy, and even this Andy's selling account is fine. While he's a scumbag people get the product he is selling, even if it isn't his. I'm not saying this is right, but this thread is about duplicate pictures of sellers, which is easily routed out looking through Feedback and ID changes.


I`l on ebay since 1997, 854 all positives feedback 99.9% of them as seller.
I changed my ebay ID many times, you implying that id change is somehow implicate me as dishonest person? I also make most auctions private to protect buyer identity. check pout for yourself.
victorysonics on eBay


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

His scam isn't as a seller, its as a buyer. He can't erase negatives left for him when he's selling, and he's at 100%. Looking through his sales he's sold a ton of $500+ amps in the last year, to buyers varying from 10 feedback to over 700. How he came to own them is the issue you have, and has nothing to do with this thread.

Being a buyer on Ebay is simple, the risk is in selling. The OP is talking about SELLERS posting similar photos, and feedback as a BUYER is a decent way to figure out if you are going to get the product being sold.


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

Victor_inox said:


> I`l on ebay since 1997, 854 all positives feedback 99.9% of them as seller.
> I changed my ebay ID many times, you implying that id change is somehow implicate me as dishonest person? I also make most auctions private to protect buyer identity. check pout for yourself.
> victorysonics on eBay


That is exactly what I'm saying. If you switched Ebay ID's today, and I didn't know know your profile here, I wouldn't buy anything from you until that ID had built up its own feedback profile. People are worried about being scammed, and that's the way to avoid it, with the low risk route. Sure you'll miss out on "deals" but if you advanced search completed auctions it becomes apparent pretty much everything will come up for sale at some point again, so why risk it?

I look at the ID History of everyone I buy from, and if I'm watching something, even if its rare, and I've got to have it, if he has 8 positive feedback and changed his ID in Jan this year, I'll walk away.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

why would you waste your time checking insignificant things when buyer protection guarantee satisfaction 100%?


----------



## Soundaddict (Feb 20, 2014)

Did anyone else click the link to the brax amp and see the name of the seller? Is this THE andy???


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

Because I don't even want to go through the hassle of that. And using that criteria I've never had to, even in my meager 486 transactions as a buyer. 

If people are going to just purchase whatever they want and allow the system to protect them (because it does) then I don't want to ever hear them complaining about it.

Again, this is as a BUYER. The Andy scam is a morality issue. Anyone who isn't a member of a forum that has exposed him, is basically likely to get what they purchase from him. They don't know where it came from, but that is again the morality of him selling stolen or scammed items. That could be 50% of what's on Ebay, and is definitely 50% of whats sold on CL. If people worry about where the stuff came from then you have to purchase from a store. I can't say with certainty how many items off Ebay I've purchased that were the proceeds of a crime, but I still sleep fine. Now know what this guy does, I wouldn't buy his products, but not because I don't think I'd get them.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Soundaddict said:


> Did anyone else click the link to the brax amp and see the name of the seller? Is this THE andy???


That`s him.


----------



## sodbuster (Jan 28, 2015)

ryankenn said:


> His scam isn't as a seller, its as a buyer. He can't erase negatives left for him when he's selling, and he's at 100%. Looking through his sales he's sold a ton of $500+ amps in the last year, to buyers varying from 10 feedback to over 700. How he came to own them is the issue you have, and has nothing to do with this thread.
> 
> Being a buyer on Ebay is simple, the risk is in selling. The OP is talking about SELLERS posting similar photos, and feedback as a BUYER is a decent way to figure out if you are going to get the product being sold.


It WAS about someone posting not similar photos,but EXACT photos of someone elses USED item and posing it as their own.
When you post a used item and utilize a pic of a used item you are representing this to be your item and the exact item the buyer will receive unless you actually state the one in the pic is NOT the exact one you will receive.
Otherwise, why wouldn't you just cut and paste a stock photo of a new one and state like most sellers would that the one you will receive is actually used.

No sir. You are wrong.The seller specifically searched for a pic of another used one. UNLESS the seller actually has two ID's and is advertising the same item under both ID's

BTW YOU turned it into a "Trust in positive feedback thread" with your comment and basically advised the guy feedback is everything. As long it's 100% you're golden.

So you have no problem buying stolen goods either I assume since according to you it doesn't really matter how he came by it, what matters is that YOU the B U Y E R didn't get burned..

Funny I think there's laws about that. And Funny enough they don't side with the BUYERS acting naïve or even truly being naïve.

I also think you'd feel a little differently if it was your item the 100% feedbacked seller had up on the block.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

ryankenn said:


> Because I don't even want to go through the hassle of that. And using that criteria I've never had to, even in my meager 486 transactions as a buyer.
> 
> If people are going to just purchase whatever they want and allow the system to protect them (because it does) then I don't want to ever hear them complaining about it.
> 
> Again, this is as a BUYER. The Andy scam is a morality issue. Anyone who isn't a member of a forum that has exposed him, is basically likely to get what they purchase from him. They don't know where it came from, but that is again the morality of him selling stolen or scammed items. That could be 50% of what's on Ebay, and is definitely 50% of whats sold on CL. If people worry about where the stuff came from then you have to purchase from a store. I can't say with certainty how many items off Ebay I've purchased that were the proceeds of a crime, but I still sleep fine. Now know what this guy does, I wouldn't buy his products, but not because I don't think I'd get them.


Agreed.
I don`t buy his stolen goods, period. I`m not that desperate but in general people don`t mind buying stolen goods as soon as they cheaper. It`s always about money.


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

sodbuster said:


> BTW YOU turned it into a "Trust in positive feedback thread" with your comment and basically advised the guy feedback is everything. As long it's 100% you're golden.


Yes, AS A BUYER. What are you not getting here? As a buyer, feedback is all you need, along with the system as Victor has pointed out, you are basically risk free on Ebay.

You are crying about the morality of a seller like Andy, who is known to be a scammer and possibly selling stolen or at least partially scammed items. If you know he's a scammer, I wouldn't buy from him. But past knowing for certain, if you are worried about that issue, you should just quit buying second hand items anywhere online altogether, because there is no way to know for sure.

And I'm 100% sure he searched for used pictures, he is selling a used item. I've done the same. Then I updated the auction with real photos, much like this guy has done. (within an hour of the auction going up). We are talking about the 495 guy here, the other seller with the original photo's, I wouldn't touch with a 10 foot pole, he has no selling feedback at all.


----------



## sodbuster (Jan 28, 2015)

ryankenn said:


> Now know what this guy does, I wouldn't buy his products, but not because I don't think I'd get them.


Then why not ?

You already said

"I can't say with certainty how many items off Ebay I've purchased that were the proceeds of a crime, but I still sleep fine. "

I wonder how you'd feel if you knew it was your grandmothers stolen credit card that they used to purchase those items?
Or if you'd still feel ok when the cops knock on your door, demand you forfeit the items because they nabbed that CL seller and tell you tough luck bud. You're lucky we don't arrest you too.


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

sodbuster said:


> Then why not ?
> 
> You already said
> 
> ...


Holy smokes you are dense. Knowing that seller is a scammer, I wouldn't buy his product, which is exactly what you quoted but apparently didn't comprehend. 

I buy second hand items on Ebay. I don't call the FBI to research every purchase, so how do I know out of 490+ items that all of them were legit? I don't. Nobody does. I assume you don't buy anything second hand online, because outside of checking a Focal SN with them to ensure the product is real (this is an example before you quote me ten other things I could do, this is just AN EXAMPLE) you have no idea of a product history buying anonymously online. 

Frankly anyone who buys on CL is taking that chance, I don't buy off that either.

Arrest me too? WTF are you on about.


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

And I'm purposely acting dumb here as I can see clearly you don't understand what's being said. 

I just purchased a Ref 4.400 and 1.500 off Ebay. Am I supposed to be calling Waco to see if any have been reported missing, and tossing and turning wondering if they are someone else goods? I have no idea, but I'm not worried about it.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

when you buy from Andy you buying stolen goods knowingly, end of story. That`s how he make a living, I`m surprised no one seeing his 3000 Brax listed on ebay called FBI and prosecuted him ( all high end amps has serial numbers on their shield and PCB. easy prove of it origin. I know i would. I photograph every piece belonged to me and make inventory database. 

When I buy goods from anyone on this very forum i wouldn't know about it. And in that case itrader is sufficient.
see the difference?


----------



## ryankenn (Mar 15, 2014)

You believe that there has never been a compromised item sold on this forum? You have a lot more faith in humanity then I do.

The point is I wouldn't knowingly buy a stolen item, but I also am not going Defcon 5 on trying to figure out if everything I purchase on Ebay isn't stolen. I go by the feedback, and its worked well. I also buy cheap China crap, knowing in the back of my mind that someone working on building it is probably not in a good situation. Its not the ideal moral situation but its what we've got.


----------



## Soundaddict (Feb 20, 2014)

Good morning all! Hopefully a good nights rest has everyone cooled off 
Lessons learned: 
1. Feedback is good. Or bad. 
2. Used gear may possibly be stolen. Or broken. 
3. Andy is a scumbag. 
4. Google a sellers ebay ID if you have concerns
5. Concerns as a buyer are pointless cause all you have to so is file a claim and send the seller back a box of rocks!
6. We all love DIYMOBILEAUDIO and hope to see you all at Spring Break Nationals !!!!!
Take it easy on me guys, Im new.


----------



## sodbuster (Jan 28, 2015)

The only change I would make in the list would Vbb free to move #3 up to # 1


----------

